# Melting Thermometers



## rhnewfie (Jun 19, 2013)

Can you use your digital thermometer in your propane grill as well? I tried but the probe wire melted. Now it was a cheap $20 thermometer as well and the probe wire was covered in rubber.

Thanks!

J


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow. That "rubber" is usually silicone that should resist the heat.  What was it like a cheap Taylor thermo?   I use mine in my gas grill a lot and that never happened to mine. Did the wire go right into the fire or something?


----------



## dr k (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't use thermometers for grilling steaks since it's 600*+ and for a short time.  I use my finger or if it's a very thick steak I use an instant read dial thermometer at the end.  I use digital probe/cable therms for BBQing and Smoking.  Direct flame or coal can damage any probe cable.  If you want to use a therm for grilling you may have to shield the probe/cable from the fire with foil/pan and keep it suspended in the air.  The Maverick ET-732 dual probe/wireless therm has been noted a lot on this forum and is available @ A-MAZE-N Products, LLC @ $59.99 with free Shipping (supposedly the best customer service.)  I play the devil's advocate and try other therms other than the ET-732.  I check a lot of reviews and if they have 4+ stars then I go for price and warranty.  I prefer dedicated therms non-wireless.  One for the cooking chamber and one for the food.  These are the two I have that read 212* @ boiling pretty much @ sea level.

Maverick OT-3BBQ

  one year warranty.

CDN DTP482

   five year warranty.

All together with discounts they were about $35 including shipping.  I think it's all about taking delicate care of the probe/cable.  Once the cable is straightened out of the package it stays that way forever and is hung up when not in use.  No water to clean the food chamber probe.  I just shine it up with the scrubber side of a sponge and use a damp cloth to clean the food probe not getting close to the probe/cable connection.

-Kurt


----------



## rhnewfie (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. It was a cheap Masterforge thermometer. Think I will invest in a Maverick.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 20, 2013)

Oder one from Todd....he is a member and one of our Sponsors.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

Amazon is NOT a sponsor.

Kat


----------



## rhnewfie (Jun 20, 2013)

Gotcha!


----------

